# Having a Manassas National Battlefield Hike on June 1st.



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello Northern Virginia Golden Owners. I am having a meetup at Manassas National Battlefield. We will be starting our hike at the Stone Bridge trail off of 29, a mile or so north of the 234/29 intersection. It is on June 1st at 2:00 PM. Hope to see some of you there.

Manassas National Battlefield - Stone Bridge Trail - The Retriever Hiking and Swimming Group (Manassas, VA) - Meetup


----------



## Want A Golden (Oct 18, 2011)

MercyMom said:


> Hello Northern Virginia Golden Owners. I am having a meetup at Manassas National Battlefield. We will be starting our hike at the Stone Bridge trail off of 29, a mile or so north of the 234/29 intersection. It is on June 1st at 2:00 PM. Hope to see some of you there.
> 
> Manassas National Battlefield - Stone Bridge Trail - The Retriever Hiking and Swimming Group (Manassas, VA) - Meetup


I have a 9 month old golden. I'm very interested and just joined the meet up group. Is the hike appropriate for a 9 month old puppy. I'd also like to introduce her to swimming.

Thanks


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Want A Golden said:


> I have a 9 month old golden. I'm very interested and just joined the meet up group. Is the hike appropriate for a 9 month old puppy. I'd also like to introduce her to swimming.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Bruce! Sure, you can bring your nine month old! Nine month olds thrive on exercise. I've been hiking with Mercy since she was 5 months. I so look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Bump up reminder!


----------

